

The Power of Technical Debt - ircmaxell
http://blog.ircmaxell.com/2012/03/power-of-technical-debt.html

======
sopooneo
I've never like the following expression.

"If you don't have enough time to do it right, when will you have time to do
it over?"

It always seemed to me that an answer of "later" is potentially completely
valid.

~~~
PotatoEngineer
The idea is to not _always_ say "we'll do it later". "Later" works fine as
long as the various decision-makers involved can be talked into doing it
later. If their answer is always "if it works, don't touch it," then they are
the target audience for that old saw.

------
j_baker
I think it's valid to take on Technical Debt, but only when it's been
explicitly decided that there's a good reason to take on technical debt. It's
when you make a habit of always taking the quick and dirty approach and never
take the time to refactor that you start running into problems.

~~~
enjalot
I don't think its possible to avoid technical debt if you are making something
new on a deadline.

Just like real companies, bootstrapping sounds like the ideal situation but
it's not the reality for most people.

